# Read and Weep Ladies



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2012)

LTE is so yummy


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 7, 2012)

My contract is up in June. When we renew the contract I am planning on getting the new iPhone 4s so I can make use of the new blistering fast 4G speeds. Not sure what size GB's to get.


----------



## Txmason (Apr 8, 2012)

@ Bill Holser

Apple usually comes out with new iPhones  in October if you can wait. Once you get a new sim card you could get a refurbished iphone 4S from AT&T instead of paying the $199 for the phone. 

Best,
Bro. Jerry

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 9, 2012)

I like that idea but my current phone is on it's last legs. 

I have been considering possibly getting an android phone but I work at a call center which has a major cell phone company as a client. The more androids I troubleshoot the more I worry about getting one


----------



## Txmason (Apr 30, 2012)

@ Bill Holser

Bro. Bill, I'd recommend getting an iphone instead of an android as I have had no problems with my iphone yet. And I have owned two of them an iphone 3GS and iphone4.


----------



## Plustax (Apr 30, 2012)

I also have tried both types and continue to do so. I've been testing the ATT Vivid (Droid) 4G for a few weeks & so far no issues whatsoever. I get the FULL bells & whistles as I have to thoroughly test, play everything on cell phones. My team & I do this before we recommend what mobile devices to be used/allowed inside our HP firewall. We also make sure they meet our security standards. I'm testing about 10 cell phones, all using different IOS (Android, Iphone, webOS, Windows, Symbian, Blackberry, etc.) Competition is very strong right now & actually Android is steadily rising & we feel it will be a very short time it passes IPhone. Just MHO & based on what I do.... I know, I know... it sucks, someone has to do it. To top it all off, I HAVE to work from home too. LOL  Did I mention we also have to test all tablets coming in to the market?


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 3, 2012)

Plustax said:


> I also have tried both types and continue to do so. I've been testing the ATT Vivid (Droid) 4G for a few weeks & so far no issues whatsoever. I get the FULL bells & whistles as I have to thoroughly test, play everything on cell phones. My team & I do this before we recommend what mobile devices to be used/allowed inside our HP firewall. We also make sure they meet our security standards. I'm testing about 10 cell phones, all using different IOS (Android, Iphone, webOS, Windows, Symbian, Blackberry, etc.) Competition is very strong right now & actually Android is steadily rising & we feel it will be a very short time it passes IPhone. Just MHO & based on what I do.... I know, I know... it sucks, someone has to do it. To top it all off, I HAVE to work from home too. LOL  Did I mention we also have to test all tablets coming in to the market?



Hire me!!! I'll do your testing lol. Sounds like the perfect job!

Just a few thoughts...


Honeycomb sucks
ICS is okay on my GSM GNEX, but I still go back to my hacked Note w/leaked 4.0.3 build. Security wise, ICS has definitely improved.
All Android tablets suck...period. I've owned three.
IOS is the best for tabs...the phones bore me though
WebOS, was a pleasure to use...but HP open sourced it so it's gg. I think HP will skip and go straight to Windows 8 for mobile
Blackberry...hate it.. Thankfully the powers that be have been kicked to the curb. I'd like to see what 10 offers
Symbian...RIP

Snagged a Lumia 900 the other day...WOW great device and gorgeous UI! Easy to use and smooth. Lack of Apps and VPN are deal breakers for me plus LTE speeds are so so compared to my Galaxy and Note.


----------

